# SS Great Britain



## keithgeorge (Apr 10, 2013)

In June 1970 I watched the SS Great Britain being towed up the River Avon on her pontoon to the city docks in Bristol. I was at Horseshoe bend from 3-30 am.
What I am interested to know is that after all the rebuilding carried out since then, what remains of the actual vessel that arrived that day in 1970?
Could it be by now it is basicly a replica.?
I contacted their website about this several weeks ago, but did not get a reply.

Regards, Keith.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*Ss Great Britain*

I Would Imagine Apart From What Arrived Here On The Pontoon All Is New,maybe A Few Original Artifacts Have Been Found. I Believe Her Original Engine Is In Canada, ?


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

The hull is largely original but the internal fittings, masts, decking are replacements (Decking is second renewal I believe) Propellor is a replica as is the engine.


----------



## keithgeorge (Apr 10, 2013)

It was the hull I was thinking about. When it was moored on its ponton in the City docks for a while after it came up river, the hull looked ready to disintegrate, I cannot see how much or if any of that is part of what we see now.
I fully understand that the interior, decking, masts, funnels etc are all reproductions.

Regards, Keith.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

The hull has been patched with fibreglass in places and a stiffener put in in way of the hull crack which developed from the loading port cut in the side whilst she was a storage hulk but the majority of what you see is original. The use of fibreglass was, I understand to prevent increasing the load on a weakened structure and also so that the original structure and modern repair could be clearly delineated by future generations. As the vessel dried out in its dock salt began to leach out from the iron causing a corrosion problem - this led to the decision to place the glass surround with water to give the image of the ship floating and also to seal the underwater area in an environment where the humidity could be closely controlled to reduce the salt leach effect.

Ewan Corlett's book "The Iron Ship" will give a greater detail and the Haynes Manual may also help


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Heading down to Vitoria on mv Iron Crown we passed her being towed on a barge to the UK. Sailing back to the UK loaded, we passed her again. Think we were lucky to do 10 knots, so God knows what speed they were doing.

As someone with a couple of years Bristolian time, I hope to visit one day. Sure it will be worth while.

John T


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Well worth a visit, as is the historic dock area - allow two or three days as there is much else of interest in the city, Just across the Avon is "The Big Pit" coal mining museum in Blaenafon _ also worth a visit>


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Duncan112 said:


> Well worth a visit, as is the historic dock area - allow two or three days as there is much else of interest in the city, Just across the *Avon* is "The Big Pit" coal mining museum in Blaenafon _ also worth a visit>


Perhaps you mean the Severn?(==D)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Orbitaman said:


> Perhaps you mean the Severn?(==D)


Bristol channel for sure.(Thumb)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

keithgeorge said:


> In June 1970 I watched the SS Great Britain being towed up the River Avon on her pontoon to the city docks in Bristol. I was at Horseshoe bend from 3-30 am.
> What I am interested to know is that after all the rebuilding carried out since then, what remains of the actual vessel that arrived that day in 1970?
> Could it be by now it is basicly a replica.?
> I contacted their website about this several weeks ago, but did not get a reply.
> ...


Hi Keith, nice to see another Bristol man on-board.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

There is a photo of the Great Britain passing under the bridge at Clifton in my Gallery.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

trotterdotpom said:


> Heading down to Vitoria on mv Iron Crown we passed her being towed on a barge to the UK. Sailing back to the UK loaded, we passed her again. Think we were lucky to do 10 knots, so God knows what speed they were doing.
> 
> As someone with a couple of years Bristolian time, I hope to visit one day. Sure it will be worth while.
> 
> John T


Think they will give you a Visa John,after all they ran you out because you talked funny.[=P]


----------



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

She was in a bad way in 1970 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NskfRo8eBnU


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

John Rogers said:


> Bristol channel for sure.(Thumb)


Interesting point. At which point does the River Severn/Severn Estuary become the Bristol Channel?


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Orbitaman said:


> Interesting point. At which point does the River Severn/Severn Estuary become the Bristol Channel?


I think it starts at the entrance of Avonmouth Dock or the river Avon.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Orbitaman said:


> Interesting point. At which point does the River Severn/Severn Estuary become the Bristol Channel?



Google says this.

River Avon (Bristol), which flows through the north of the county and into the Bristol Channel at Avonmouth, Bristol


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

John Rogers said:


> Google says this.
> 
> River Avon (Bristol), which flows through the north of the county and into the Bristol Channel at Avonmouth, Bristol


Google also says, depending upon which link you follow that the Severn Estuary runs as far as a line between Minehead and Aberthaw.
http://www.severnestuary.net/sep/gallery/imagemap.htm
What is for certain is that the Severn runs at least as far as the Severn Bridge, otherwise it would be the Bristol Channel Bridge?
Birstol City Council says that the River Avon flows into the Severn Estuary
http://www.bristol.gov.uk/page/environment/water-and-rivers
The Google search page for the River Avon says it's mouth is into the Severn Estuary.
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...or.r_qf.&fp=cf18fa767aecd1ca&biw=1360&bih=571

Take your pick! (Jester)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Duncan112 said:


> Well worth a visit, as is the historic dock area - allow two or three days as there is much else of interest in the city, Just across the Avon is "The Big Pit" coal mining museum in Blaenafon _ also worth a visit>



I was born very close to Blaenafon, I still have cousins that live there. I also sailed out of Avonmouth for almost 7 years.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

There is a lot to see in this area,

Besides the G B there is a replica of Cabots ship who landed on America soil before Columbus.

The Bristol waterways museum has a good display of Bristol and local Shipping.
The old steam tug MAYFLOWER, and the passenger ship BALMORAL is in the docks 

Here in Chepstow we have the last Car ferry, SEVERN PRINCESS that ran from Beachley (Wales side but not in Wales) to Aust. I saw here today, she is high and dry under the railway bridge looking the worst for wear but they hope to get funding to restore her but she will remain ashore as part of a exhibition 

Newport has the Newport Ship. A fifteenth century merchant ship which was discovered near the town centre under the River Usk mud they are in the process of preserving the parts and are looking for funding to rebuild and go on display somewhere near Newport docks.

I think we need a new thread for what to see in your area


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day alistair94,14 may.2013.23:10.re:ss.great Britain 1970.thank you for your link.as you say she was in a bad way in 1970.your link shows people boarding her.she was open to the public.not to safe,have a good day ben27


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> Think they will give you a Visa John,after all they ran you out because you talked funny.[=P]


Hope so, John. Actually, one day, I caught myself saying something like: "Wha' bist ee doin' yerrr?" and thought I'd better bale out of this place while I can still speak English.

Still have fond memories of it though.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

DavidJM: ".....Besides the G B there is a replica of Cabots ship who landed on America soil before Columbus......"

That's true, David, but look out if PhilipVs sees this post!

John T


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I have also seen a programme that proclaims that the Vikings got there first.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

*The First*

The Vikings were the first, alright, of which there is evidence.

L'Anse aux Meadows.

There are some who claim it could have been Irish monks, bur without any evidence, who knows.


----------

